# Internet seit Tagen sehr langsam



## Leckrer (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem. Ich wohne in einer Gegend außerhalb von Leipzig in der es kein "vernünftiges" Internet gibt. Das heißt ich gurke hier mit Maxxonair 2000er Leitung rum, die onehin schon sehr langsam ist...

Seit Tagen, aber erreiche ich einfach keine vernüntige Geschwindigkeit mehr. Zudem resettet sich der Empfänger zuweilen von selber, was besonders in einer schönen Partie Battlefield (sofern die nicht schon ohnehin von andauerndem Ping 999 verhindert wird) sehr toll ist 

Nun wollte ich mal fragen, ob es da eine einigermaßen gute Alternative gibt. Der Empfänger (das runde Teil mit der Außenantenne) fiebt auch die ganze Zeit und blinkt und hat immer nach 1-2 h von vollen 7 Balken Empfang nur noch 2-3...Das führt dann auf eine Geschwindigkeit von ~400kbits/sec hinaus -.-

Der Router ist ein Linksys WRT54G.

Deswegen wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand eine Alternative kennt, oder, wie man dieses Problem halbwegs in den Griff bekommt, denn es ist echt keine Freunde ständig aus dem Spiel zu fliegen.

Danke


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Dezember 2012)

Was für eine alternative willst du denn? Einen anderen anbieter oder alternative technik? (letzteres wird eher schwierig bis garnicht)
Zwecks anderem anbieter solltest du mal einen check bei o2 und easybell machen. Außerdem sollte es in deiner gegend auch regionale anbieter geben. Du mußt nur suchen.


----------



## Leckrer (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich dachte schon an sowas wie LTE aber die Volumenbegrenzung schreckt mich ab...

Edit: vor paar Wochen haben paar Bauarbeiter ewig den straßenrand ausgehoben und nen fetten neuen schaltkasten gesetzt...die Kabel die verlegt wurde waren an die 2cm breit und überall waren lustige Telefone drauf 

Allerdings haben sie ein paar straßen weiter aufgehört und seitdem ist nichts mehr passiert oO


----------



## robbe (24. Dezember 2012)

Wohnst du zufällig richtung Knauthain? Soweit ich wird dort jetzt VDSL ausgebaut. Ansonsten gibts aber keine Alternative, abgesehn von dem Funkzeugs.


----------



## Leckrer (24. Dezember 2012)

Genau dort wohne ich...aber wenn das stimmt dann haben die Telekom Mitarbeiter keinen Plan. Ich hab die deswegen nämlich schon tausendmal gefragt.


----------



## robbe (24. Dezember 2012)

Dort wurden aber in den letzten Monaten überall neue Kabel gelegt und Verteilerkästen gesetzt. Vielleicht dauerts auch noch ne bisschen bis die ganze Sache läuft.


----------



## Leckrer (24. Dezember 2012)

Wohnst du da auch in der Nähe?


----------



## robbe (24. Dezember 2012)

Nein, hab aber Verwandte dort.


----------



## Metalic (24. Dezember 2012)

Neue Kabel verlegen heißt noch gar nichts. Ich wohne auf dem Land und bei uns (direkt vor der Haustür) wurden vor zwei Jahren ebenfalls neue Kabel (Glasfaser oder so ein Zeug :x) verlegt. War auch groß in der Zeitung zu lesen weil es eine große Verbindung von Dänemark bis nach Hamburg? war. Bis heute hat sich da aber nichts weiter getan... 
Nun nutze ich LTE und bin eigentlich zufrieden.


----------



## Leckrer (24. Dezember 2012)

Mhmm...LTE is der Funkmast recht weit weg. Eine große Steigerung würde es nicht bringen. Und außerdem ist es relativ teuer, wozu noch die Volumenbegrenzung kommt.

Jedenfalls nervt es schon sehr, dass einfach nichts mehr geht. Das war auch letztes Jahr so...Von Dezember bis ungefähr März war auch letztes Jahr Schicht.
Das kuriose ist ja, dass ich vollen Empfang habe und trotzdem nur die Hälfte (wenn überhaupt) von 2000er Leitung ankommen.

VDSL wäre ne geile Sache, aber lässt sich das überhaupt rausfinden ob das hier im nächsten Jahrhundert mal was wird? 

Edit: Fröhlich Weihnachten... teste grade meine neue Sidewinder X4...muss mich bissel umgewöhnen wegen Layout :/


----------



## Timsu (24. Dezember 2012)

Metalic schrieb:


> weil es eine große Verbindung von Dänemark bis nach Hamburg? war. Bis heute hat sich da aber nichts weiter getan...


 
Man kann ein Kabel welches mehrere 100Gb/s überträgt nicht einfach so für ein paar Hausbewohner "anzapfen".


----------



## Leckrer (25. Dezember 2012)

Das wird hier aber weniger der Fall sein.


----------



## Leckrer (1. Januar 2013)

Sry für den Doppelpost, aber hat noch irgendjemand eine Idee? Weil es nervt mich doch sehr hart...ich kann schon lieder vom Ping 999 singen -.-

Und wo könnte ich das rauskriegen, obs hier demnächst mal was wird?

Danke für alle Antworten schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Sry für den Doppelpost, aber hat noch irgendjemand eine Idee?


 Wenn du den anbieter wechseln willst, die üblichen verdächtigen abgrasen?
Wenn du im umfeld von leipzig wohnst sollten doch easybell, o2 bzw. regionale anbieter bei dir was schalten können. (einfach mal verfügbarkeitscheck machen) Du kannst auch noch zusätzlich bei der tkom schauen würde mich aber, wenn möglich, auf nix unter 16 mbit einlassen. (nur die schaltung ist ratenadaptiv)


----------



## robbe (2. Januar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn du den anbieter wechseln willst, die üblichen verdächtigen abgrasen?
> Wenn du im umfeld von leipzig wohnst sollten doch easybell, o2 bzw. regionale anbieter bei dir was schalten können. (einfach mal verfügbarkeitscheck machen) Du kannst auch noch zusätzlich bei der tkom schauen würde mich aber, wenn möglich, auf nix unter 16 mbit einlassen. (nur die schaltung ist ratenadaptiv)


 
Kurz und knapp, da wo er wohnt ist ein heller, weißer Fleck auf der DSL-Landkarte. Da kann man die Anbieter abgrasen wie man will, es gibt einfach nichts.

@TE: Ich hab nochmal geschaut und abbsolut nichts rausgefunden bezüglich Ausbau. Ich hab aber defintiv irgendwo gehört, das dort ausgebaut werden soll. Vielleicht wurde die ganze Sache auch einfach nur pausiert.

Wenn dus nicht mehr aushälst, dann musst du es ebend mit LTE probieren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2013)

robbe schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp, da wo er wohnt ist ein heller, weißer Fleck auf der DSL-Landkarte. Da kann man die Anbieter abgrasen wie man will, es gibt einfach nichts.


 "Nichts" gibt es erst, wenn man alles versucht hat. 
Bei mir gab es erst auch "nichts" und dann auf einmal doch 384 kbit. (beides laut tkom, dsl-schaltung erst durch beauftragung von lycos aber auf tkom-technik!) Letzteres sollte sich auch ums verrecken nicht steigern lassen (immer noch laut tkom) bis ich eine ratenadaptive schaltung hatte. (sollte laut tkom bei mir nicht funzen und ist auch kein pseudo-ram von der tkom) Bei mir hat es easybell möglich gemacht (tkom-kupfer, o2-technik) und nun sync es hier getunt zwischen 4100 kbit und 4400 kbit. (im winter durch die kälte halt etwas mehr)


----------



## Leckrer (4. Januar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du den anbieter wechseln willst, die üblichen verdächtigen abgrasen?
> Wenn du im umfeld von leipzig wohnst sollten doch easybell, o2 bzw. regionale anbieter bei dir was schalten können. (einfach mal verfügbarkeitscheck machen) Du kannst auch noch zusätzlich bei der tkom schauen würde mich aber, wenn möglich, auf nix unter 16 mbit einlassen. (nur die schaltung ist ratenadaptiv)



Auf den Verfügbarkeitscheck kann man sich leider irgendwie überhaupt nicht verlassen...Selbst in der Innenstadt ist da manchmal laut dem nix verfügbar (Adressen von Freunden die dsl haben)

@robbe

Kann man sich so ne Landkarte irgendwo ansehen?


----------



## robbe (5. Januar 2013)

Im Grunde gibts solche Karten wirklich, Zb. von einigen Providern: VDSL-Verfügbarkeit & -Ausbaustatus | Telekom

Und meine Lieblingskarte, sogar von offizieller Seite: Breitbandportal des BMWi - Breitband vor Ort


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Januar 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Auf den Verfügbarkeitscheck kann man sich leider irgendwie überhaupt nicht verlassen...


Mir scheint, du willst keine alternative... Was sagt die tkom und easybell bei deinem anschluß? Was die regionalen? (rings um leipzig muß es doch welche geben)


> Selbst in der Innenstadt ist da manchmal laut dem nix verfügbar (Adressen von Freunden die dsl haben)


Unterschiedliche anbieter= unterschiedliche aussagen. Wichtig ist, das überhaupt erstmal angezeigt wird das was geht. Außerdem kann man ggf. beim support nachhacken.


robbe schrieb:


> Im Grunde gibts solche Karten wirklich, Zb. von einigen Providern: VDSL-Verfügbarkeit & -Ausbaustatus | Telekom


Die tkom ist leider der einzige verein, der sowas hat. Von telefonica ist mir sowas nicht bekannt...


> Und meine Lieblingskarte, sogar von offizieller Seite: Breitbandportal des BMWi - Breitband vor Ort


 Ohja... ist auch meine. Ich kann beim anblick dieser karte immer  herzhaft lachen wobei es ja eigentlich mehr zum heulen ist. Die wird  immer so erstellt, das es zum gesetz passt. Wunder dich also nicht das  deutschlandweit flächendeckend 50 mbit geht, wenn ein gesetz das so vorschreibt. 
Bei uns geht, laut karte, z.b. mitten im wald inet (bäume mit DSL-anschluß?), bis zum  rand unserer kleinen klein-stadt 50 mbit (so optimistisch ist nichtmal  die tkom und kabel nur von regional-anbieter mit nicht mehr als 16 mbit)  oder in der etwas größeren stadt daneben höchsten auf 1% der fläche 50  mbit (da bekommt man auf gut 50% der fläche telecolumbus und die haben  mehr als 50 mbit). Soviel also dazu...


----------



## Leckrer (5. Januar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mir scheint, du willst keine alternative... Was sagt die tkom und easybell bei deinem anschluß? Was die regionalen? (rings um leipzig muß es doch welche geben)
> Unterschiedliche anbieter= unterschiedliche aussagen. Wichtig ist, das überhaupt erstmal angezeigt wird das was geht. Außerdem kann man ggf. beim support nachhacken.


 
Genau jene Telekom Leute rufen ja aller paar Monate an und sagen, dass schnelleres Inet zur Verfügung steht...

Die testen das irgendwo von ihren Rechnern sonstwo aus...

Wir freun uns, die schicken son Techniker, und der sagt, dass es nicht geht. TOLL


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Januar 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Die testen das irgendwo von ihren Rechnern sonstwo aus...


Standard-methode... Ist aber halbwegs zuverlässig.



> Wir freun uns, die schicken son Techniker, und der sagt, dass es nicht geht. TOLL


 Und damit lasst ihr euch abspeisen??? Auf die art und weise bekommt ihr nichtmal dsl-1000 selbst wenn vdsl möglich wäre.
Habt ihr nichtmal nach dem grund gefragt? Die techniker schalten fast immer ohne sinn und verstand. (nachdenken ist denen einfach fremd, scheinen alles vorgegeben zu bekommen) 
Bei mir wollte der z.b. auf ein totes adernpaar schalten und sagte dann einfach das es nicht geht.(rückmeldung nach oben gab er auch keine) Erst nachdem ich ein wenig druck gemacht habe, kam dann ein anderes techniker-team (subunternehmer?), hat nach intakten adernpaaren gesucht und prompt auch ein halbes dutzend gefunden. Erst danach kam wieder der normale techniker (mit neuem plan ) und hat geschalten.
Laut dieser BMWi-karte, welche robbe verlinkt hat, sollte bei euch flächendeckend dsl-6000 gehen. Du solltest also auch mal einen check bei Easybell machen. Wenn die was schalten, dann auf alle fälle ratenadaptiv (die tkom eben nicht) und dadurch bekommst du noch etwas mehr bandbreite.


----------



## Leckrer (5. Januar 2013)

Aus dem Vertrag komme ich aber eh erst September raus -.- (24 Monate Knebelvertrag)

Oder kann ich das irgendwie regeln? Also wegen zu geringer Bandbreite oder son Zeug. Laut dem Easybell Check ist bei mir DSL 16000 verfügbar (wers glaubt )

Wie gesagt, es gab einen neuen riesigen Verteiler und dann haben sie das Kabel einfach QUER ÜBER DIE STRASSE auf die andere Seite (keine Häuser) gelegt und dort aufgehört.

Was das für nen Sinn macht?

Edit: Ein Techniker sagte mal, dass wir uns erst Hoffungen machen sollen, wenn sich was am Verteiler in der übernächsten Querstraße tut. Der ist allerdings immernoch von Moos bewachsen und vllt. 1m x 80cm groß, wobei der neue in der Dritten Querstraße vllt. 3 Meter breit und 1,5 m hoch ist


----------



## robbe (5. Januar 2013)

Laut der BMWI Karte geht dort gar nichts und das wird auch so sein. Ich kenne dort 4 Haushalte, die alle seit Jahren veruchen an DSL herazukommen, alle ohne Erfolg. Es gibt dort einfach nichts und keiner scheint zu wissen, wann mal was passiert. Im Sommer wurden einige DSLAMs gesetzt und Kabel in Richtung Stadt gezogen, seitdem ist nichts weiter passiert.


----------



## Leckrer (5. Januar 2013)

robbe schrieb:


> Laut der BMWI Karte geht dort gar nichts und das wird auch so sein. Ich kenne dort 4 Haushalte, die alle seit Jahren veruchen an DSL herazukommen, alle ohne Erfolg. Es gibt dort einfach nichts und keiner scheint zu wissen, wann mal was passiert. Im Sommer wurden einige DSLams gesetzt und Kabel in Richtung Stadt gezogen, seitdem ist nichts weiter passiert.


 
Genau 

Und laut der Karte liegen nicht mal Leitungen im 1 mbit Bereich xD alles Drahtlos


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Januar 2013)

@robbe
Reden wir hier vom selben Knauthain? (leipzig neben markkleeberg) Für da zeigt deine BMWI-karte max. 6 mbit an.


----------



## robbe (5. Januar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @robbe
> Reden wir hier vom selben Knauthain? (leipzig neben markkleeberg) Für da zeigt deine BMWI-karte max. 6 mbit an.



Stell mal auf Leitungsgebunden um.


----------



## Leckrer (5. Januar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @robbe
> Reden wir hier vom selben Knauthain? (leipzig neben markkleeberg) Für da zeigt deine BMWI-karte max. 6 mbit an.


 
Ja und an der Straße, wo ich mich befinde eine Breitbandverfügbarkeit in % von 10-50% 
Und bei Leitungsgebunden gar nichts  

Und der Funkkram nervt wegen dieser blöden instabilität...ich hab grade schonwieder ne 0,5 k Leitung obwohl ich grade echt gerne mal LoL zocken würde...aber ich tuh meinem Team meinen Ping von 87-999 lieber nicht an -.-

Kurios ist auch manchmal das ich in BF nen normalen Ping habe (130 --> ist immer so hoch auch bei fast allen anderen, das beste, was ich gesehen habe war 90) und es trotzdem lagt wie Hölle...

Gestern Abend war laut Speedtest mein Download sogar langsamer als mein Upload...nämlich tolle 8kbits 

Edit: Ich cruise grade bisschen auf der Karte rum...selbst das letzte Loch hat 16mbits kabelgebunden *FRUST*


----------



## robbe (5. Januar 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Ja und an der Straße, wo ich mich befinde eine Breitbandverfügbarkeit in % von 10-50%
> Und bei Leitungsgebunden gar nichts
> 
> Und der Funkkram nervt wegen dieser blöden instabilität...ich hab grade schonwieder ne 0,5 k Leitung obwohl ich grade echt gerne mal LoL zocken würde...aber ich tuh meinem Team meinen Ping von 87-999 lieber nicht an -.-


 
MAXXonAir ist ja auch der letze Dreck. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist das so ne Art Richtfunk Wlan. Da kann nichts ordentliches bei rauskommen. Ich denk mal mit LTE wärst du da schon noch ne ganze Ecke besser dran. Zumindest so lange, bis alle in der Stadt mit LTE Smartphones rumlaufen.


----------



## Leckrer (5. Januar 2013)

Nunja...der Funkturm ist ewig weit weg, es kostet noch sehr viel, und es hat diese unsägliche VOLUMENBEGRENZUNG 

Wenns also hochkommt bringts ne Steigerung auf 3000-4000 mbits. Und wenn ich dann gedrosselt werde dann geht richtig die Party ab (ISDN ftw!)


----------



## robbe (5. Januar 2013)

Wo ist denn der Funkturm?

LTE hat ne ganz ordentliche Reichweite, ohne das dabei die Verbindungsqualität zu sehr nach lässt. Und bei Drosselung hast du glaube DSL Light, was immerhin 384Kbit entspricht. Außerdem sollte die Stabilität und der Ping deutlich besser sein, als jetzt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Januar 2013)

robbe schrieb:


> Stell mal auf Leitungsgebunden um.


 Ok...Das war der fehler. Dennoch ist die karte komisch. Achte mal auf großszocher und switche mal bei kabelgebunden zwischen 50 und 2 mbit hin und her. Du wirst feststellen, das sich das bei der flächigen verfügbarkeit nicht wirklich was nimmt... (kann eigentlich nicht sein, wenn ich mir die quadrat-größe so ansehe)


Leckrer schrieb:


> Ja und an der Straße, wo ich mich befinde eine Breitbandverfügbarkeit in % von 10-50%
> Und bei Leitungsgebunden gar nichts


Dennoch solltest du es mal bei easybell probieren. Vieleicht hat telefonica in deinem bereich mehr an technik stehen wie die tkom. Wenn die verfügbarkeit ja sagt, solltest du es auf alle fälle probieren. Verlieren kannst du dabei nix.
Die notfallösung wäre ja noch eine wlan-funkstrecke über den Cospundener See nach Markkleeberg. Laut der BMWI-karte gibt es da VDSL bis an den rand des See`s. Brauchst du nur noch einen, wo du die technik verstauen kannst. (und wo der anschluß hin verlegt wird)


----------



## Leckrer (5. Januar 2013)

Mhmm...weiß nicht genau. Mein Vater hatte mir da mal so ne Karte gezeigt. Ich frag ich vllt. nochmal...

Aber selbst wenn, wie soll ich denn aus dem MAXX Vertrag rauskommen? Wenn das bis September so weitergeht verreck ich hier...manchmal würde ich am liebsten dieses Antennending (UFO) nehmen und so hart auf den Boden bashen, dass es das bekloppte piepen mal verlernt...und aufhört sich selbst zu resetten bzw. abzustürzen. Man geht mir das aufn Zeiger


----------



## robbe (5. Januar 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn, wie soll ich denn aus dem  MAXX Vertrag rauskommen? Wenn das bis September so weitergeht verreck  ich hier...manchmal würde ich am liebsten dieses Antennending (UFO)  nehmen und so hart auf den Boden bashen, dass es das bekloppte piepen  mal verlernt...und aufhört sich selbst zu resetten bzw. abzustürzen. Man  geht mir das aufn Zeiger



Echt zu geil, nur blöd das es eigentlich total traurig ist.

Hab mal versucht den nächstgelegenen LTE Mast zu finden, ist garnicht so einfach.
Der  an der Araltanke beim alten Autohaus vorne könnte einer sein. Laut  Bundesnetzagentur hat der erst im November seine Zulassung neu bekommen  und an Antennen hat er auch ordentlich was drauf.
Auf der ersten  Ebene 9 Antennen von denen jeweils 3 in 3 verschiedene Richtungen  strahlen und auf der zweiten Ebene insgesamt 12, von denen jeweils 4 in  3 verscheidene Richtungen strahlen. 

Ich könnt mir vorstellen,  das die auf der ersten Ebenen LTE Antennen sein könnten, da E-plus kein  LTE anbietet. Wären als jeweils eine Antenne für Telekom,Vodafone und  O2.
Das ist natürlich alles Spekulation meinerseits und kann auch völliger blödsinn sein.


----------



## Leckrer (5. Januar 2013)

robbe schrieb:


> Echt zu geil, nur blöd das es eigentlich total traurig ist.
> 
> Hab mal versucht den nächstgelegenen LTE Mast zu finden, ist garnicht so einfach.
> Der  an der Araltanke beim alten Autohaus vorne könnte einer sein. Laut  Bundesnetzagentur hat der erst im November seine Zulassung neu bekommen  und an Antennen hat er auch ordentlich was drauf.
> ...



Was ist zu geil, aber traurig?


----------



## robbe (5. Januar 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Was ist zu geil, aber traurig?


 Das was du mit der Antenne vorhast.


----------



## Leckrer (5. Januar 2013)

Achso  Also ist aus dem Vertrag nicht irgendwie anders rauszukommen oder?


----------



## robbe (5. Januar 2013)

Ich denk mal nicht. Höchstens wegen nicht erbrachter Leistung oder Umzug. Aber gegen ersteres gibts bestimmt ne Klausel im Vertrag und zweiteres kommt für dich sicher nicht in Betracht.


----------



## Leckrer (5. Januar 2013)

Im Vertrag steht dazu nix...

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass der Empfänger irgendwie überlastet ist. Manchmal wenn volle Auslastung (Battlefield) ist, wird es nach ner Zeit superlangsam, sobald das Spiel beendet wurde stehen wieder 1 min danach 1500-2000 kbits zur Verfügung oO

Hier grade nach Battlefield:

*Download-Geschwindigkeit: *

*280 kbit/s *

*(35 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: *

*105 kbit/s*

*(13 kByte/s)*

             Das Ergebnis entspricht folgendem Anschlusstyp: DSL 768

Und hier nach 3 weiteren Minuten:

*Download-Geschwindigkeit: *

*1.138 kbit/s *

*(142 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: *

*281 kbit/s*

*(35 kByte/s)*

             Das Ergebnis entspricht folgendem Anschlusstyp: DSL 1.500


----------



## robbe (5. Januar 2013)

Keine Ahnung woran das liegen kann. Diese ganze Technik ist einfach Mist und jemandem der mehr als 1x pro Monat ins Netz geht eigentlich nicht zuzumuten.


----------



## pringles (5. Januar 2013)

ich hab jetzt nurmal die 4 seiten überflogen, aber wurde schon der vorschlag gemacht über kabel deutschland internet zu holen? wenn du kabelfernsehen bekommst sollte das auch gehen 
(so sind wir von 1k (mehr geht nicht) auf 32k gekommen (auch wenn davon effektiv nur 20k ankommen, ist es einfach super schnell )


----------



## robbe (5. Januar 2013)

In dem Viertel wo meine Verwandten dort wohnen, gibts nich mal nen Kanalsystem. Da brauch man über Kabelfernsehen garnicht erst reden.


----------



## Leckrer (5. Januar 2013)

pringles schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt nurmal die 4 seiten überflogen, aber wurde schon der vorschlag gemacht über kabel deutschland internet zu holen? wenn du kabelfernsehen bekommst sollte das auch gehen
> (so sind wir von 1k (mehr geht nicht) auf 32k gekommen (auch wenn davon effektiv nur 20k ankommen, ist es einfach super schnell )



Wir empfangen über Satellit...außerdem soll der ping ja nicht allzu toll sein


----------



## Timsu (5. Januar 2013)

Im Gegensatz zu Satelliteninternet ist der deutlich besser.
Ich hab mit Kabelinternet ein Ping zu google.de von 16 ms.


----------



## Leckrer (5. Januar 2013)

Deine Antwort ist aber in so fern unnütz, da wir ja kein Kabelfernsehen haben.


----------



## robbe (6. Januar 2013)

Das mit dem Ping ist quatsch und stammt vielleicht noch aus vergangenen Tagen. Kabel Internet steht normalem DSL in nichts mehr nach, eher im Gegenteil.
Aber ist ja auch egal, da es das bei dir sowieso nicht gibt. 
Ich würde mal sagen, du hast jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder abwarten ob der DSL Ausbau irgendwann mal weiter geht, oder es mit LTE versuchen.


----------



## Leckrer (6. Januar 2013)

Ja. Ist doch aber merkwürdig, dass nirgendwo etwas zum Ausbau steht oder?


----------



## robbe (6. Januar 2013)

Ja find ich auch. Aber irgendwie muss den Anwohnern mal sowas erzählt worden sein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Januar 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Deine Antwort ist aber in so fern unnütz, da wir ja kein Kabelfernsehen haben.


 Das ist egal. Fragt doch mal euren vermieter, ob evt. etwas in richtung kabel bei euch im haus existiert. (vorbereiteter anschluß im keller?) Von KabelD sollte es auch reine inet-anschlüsse geben.
Alternativ kannst du auch mal hier schauen bzw. diese liste abarbeiten. (falls du nicht schon hast)
Edit:


Leckrer schrieb:


> Ja. Ist doch aber merkwürdig, dass nirgendwo etwas zum Ausbau steht oder?


Leipzig hat kein geld und fördermittel vom bund, land oder gar EU wird es für städte wohl nicht geben. Ohne zusätzliche steuermittel baut eine tkom aber nicht aus. (außer vieleicht bei einem pilot-projekt, oder wenn sie ihren outdoor-dslam sicher voll belegt bekommen) 
Sollte an dieser BMWI-karte auch nur ein fünkchen wahrheit sein, schätze ich mal das es bei euch eher ein port-problem ist. (zu wenige davon)


----------



## robbe (6. Januar 2013)

Hab grad noch mal gegoogelt und bin zufällig auf ein interessantes Forum gestoßen: Ausbau Leipzig/Südwest durch Arcor? - Seite 91 - onlinekosten.de Community

Besonders interessant dürfte dieser Abschnitt eines Beitrags sein: 





> Ich habe heute einen kleinen Trupp Monteure an der Ecke  Knautnaundorfer/Berlichingenweg gesehen und bin gleich mal auf nen  Plausch rüber. Die wissen wenigstens was sie tun und konnten mir sagen,  dass die da tatsächlich den DSL Ausbau voran treiben. Auf 50.000 wird da  gerade wieder zurückgebaut auf Kupfer (Glasfaser bleibt dann wohl  erstmal tot drin liegen). Fertig werden sollen die Baumaßnahmen bis Ende  diesen/Anfang nächsten Jahres wobei die Leute mir auch gleich wieder  die Bremse hinwarfen und meinten, dass es noch lange nicht heißt, dass  dann sofort alles verfügbar sei.


----------



## Leckrer (7. Januar 2013)

Wäre ja cool... Wenn das aber eher als September sein sollte, reg ich mich aber richtig auf  Bis dahin muss ich den scheiß nämlich noch aussitzen, es sei denn, ich finde einen Kündigungsgrund.


----------



## robbe (7. Januar 2013)

Naja, du könntest ja trotzdem DSL bestellen, falls es demnächst verfügbar sein sollte. Hast dann ebend 2 Verträge gleichzeitig am laufen.


----------



## Leckrer (7. Januar 2013)

Ganz billig ist das dann aber nich 

Edit: Was zur Hölle soll denn das???

Kanns sein, dass das ein Hardware Problem ist? Der Empfänger spinnt echt...
*Download-Geschwindigkeit: *

*378 kbit/s *

*(47 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: *

*409 kbit/s*

*(51 kByte/s)*

             Das Ergebnis entspricht folgendem Anschlusstyp: DSL 768


----------



## robbe (7. Januar 2013)

Das Problem bei der Technik ist, das sich alle Nutzer eine gewisse Bandbreite teilen müssen. Also wird grade zu Stoßzeiten (Abends) die Geschwindigkeit immer in den Keller gehen. Ob die Probleme die du hast, noch normal sind kann ich dir nicht sagen. Veilleicht fragst du einfach mal beim Anbieter nach.


----------



## Leckrer (7. Januar 2013)

Mhmmm hast du Recht...die sollen in der Beziehung aber nicht hilfreich sein.

Ich spamme jetzt mal mit Speedtests rum, falls es dich nich stört 

2 min nach dem obigen Test:

*Download-Geschwindigkeit: *

*1.748 kbit/s *

*(219 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: *

*191 kbit/s*

*(24 kByte/s)*

             Das Ergebnis entspricht folgendem Anschlusstyp: DSL 2.000


----------



## robbe (7. Januar 2013)

Kann dir da jetzt auch nicht weiter helfen. Gut möglich, das solche Schwankungen bei der Technik normal sind. Kann aber auch sein, das da bei dir irgendwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## Leckrer (7. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube eher nicht...
Ich Ruf dort morgen mal an und frag wasch da los is


----------



## Leckrer (14. Januar 2013)

So, ich hatte jetzt mal einen Tag stabil, danach aber wieder Geschwindigkeiten von 500 k/bits.

Würde es was den Ausbau betrifft theoretisch etwas bringen mal die Leute vom Breitbandbüro anzuschreiben, oder können die mir da auch keine Auskunft geben.

Desweiteren habe ich noch folgenden interessanten Beitrag gefunden: Ausbau in 04249 Leipzig geplant? | Telekom-hilft


----------

